# Hoagie roll recipe



## redneck5236 (Jan 25, 2020)

1 1/2 teaspoon yeast
1 1/2 cups cups warm water 90-110 degrees
3 teaspoons sugar
2 table spoons olive oil
2 teaspoons kosher salt
4 cups of flour

Add water yeast sugar and mix ! Let sit five mins !  Add olive oil !
Mix salt with flour then add to wet mixture ! Mix in stand mixer till dough pulls from side ! Place in oiled bowl and let rise in warm place 45min to an hour ! ( I set mine on top of stove with oven heating)
When dough has risen punch diwn and knead on floured surface only a couple mins!
Dived into 6-8 equal parts ! Form into hot dog bun size and shape !
Let rise again in warm space 45 mins !
Then bake at 375 15 to 20 mins ! ( I start watching at ten and remove from oven when tops are golden brown !)
Once out of oven if you want a harder roll just let cool ! For softer roll use a cold stick of butter and go over rolls lightly ! Someone asked for this recipe so hope you enjoy them !


----------



## redneck5236 (Jan 25, 2020)

For hot to mention cover dough with towel while rising !


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 25, 2020)

Looks and sounds amazing... can't beat the smell of fresh baked bread! Have to give these a try,  thanks for posting. 

Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 31, 2020)

Thanks for posting that recipe redneck, I'm going to take a shot at making them tomorrow. RAY


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 31, 2020)

The rolls looks great! Thank you for sharing...


----------



## redneck5236 (Feb 1, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Thanks for posting that recipe redneck, I'm going to take a shot at making them tomorrow. RAY


Let me know how they turn out and if you liked them !


----------

